# Installing HPDeskJet842c printer/cups

## alexKleider

I've been closely following the Gentoo Printing Guide. Everything went as described until the "Print Test Page" simply didn't cause a print!

# tail /var/log/cups/error_log

resulted in the following (abreviated):

Possible error on renderer command line or PostScript error. Check options

Renderer process finished

Killing process 6213 (KID3)

Process dying with "Error closing renderer", exit stat: 3

can anyone please offer advice where to go from here?

----------

## Taki

Hi.

Did you try the Linux hp Driver. It in portage and its called hplip.

Check out the www.gentoo-wiki.com for  more specific help.

----------

